# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  تو تجربی میشه از صفر تو 40 روز 30 هزار اورد؟

## babaknariman

من صفرم نخوندم میشه تو 40 روز 30 هزار کشوری اورد؟ 
تجربش رو داشم میتونم این 40 روز رو 16 ساعت بکوب بخونم 
باید هر درس رو چند درصد بزنم و کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟؟

----------


## Alix_Sb

شروع از منفی 33 درصد کنکور 99 و رتبه زیر 5000 Artur

*سلام اینو ی نگاهی بنداز*

----------


## lilia

غیرممکن نیست...تاپیکای مهدی آرتور رو بخون

----------


## Dr.Narges

چرا 30هزار خیلی بهترم میشه مثلا زیر هزار :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MOHAMMAD-B

سلام دوست عزیز بله میشه.
دروس عمومی که راحته درصد گرفتنش! پس سعی کن کمال استفاده رو بکنی.
از دروس تخصصی هم سعی کن از مباحث ساده و درصد آور غفلت نکنی و مهمترین نکته اینکه سعی کن درسی رو رها نکنی که خدایی نکرده درصد 0 یا منفی باشه که خیلی بده! بنابراین حتی اگر تو یه درسی ضعیفی سعی کن به یه درصد منطقی برسونیش. سر جلسه هم توجه کن امتحان نمره منفی داره پس سوال هایی که احتمال زیادی میدی غلط میزنی رو نزن.
موفق باشی

----------


## _Joseph_

> من صفرم نخوندم میشه تو 40 روز 30 هزار کشوری اورد؟ 
> تجربش رو داشم میتونم این 40 روز رو 16 ساعت بکوب بخونم 
> باید هر درس رو چند درصد بزنم و کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟؟


*30 هزار کشور نمیدونم ولی شاید 30 هزار منطقه بشه شد

 اگه هدفت رفتن به دانشگاهه که میتونی با هر رتبه ای بری دانشگاه 
*

----------


## babaknariman

> وات دا ...
> کتاب درسی رو قورت بدی دست کم ۱۰ هزار (تضمینی )
> همه مبحث ها رو بخون 
> توانستی هم چند تا تست بزن 
> با ۱۰ یا ۱۱ ساعت خواندن بیا جلو و فشار‌ نیار رو خودت


صفرم همه مطالب رو نمیشه خوند
10-11 ساعت هم کمه واسه کسی که نخونده

----------


## babaknariman

> *30 هزار کشور نمیدونم ولی شاید 30 هزار منطقه بشه شد
> 
>  اگه هدفت رفتن به دانشگاهه که میتونی با هر رتبه ای بری دانشگاه 
> *


منظورتون رو نمیفهمم 
شاید 30 هزار منطقه شد؟ یعنی میگید بهتر از اون امکان نداره؟

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dr.Narges


چرا 30هزار خیلی بهترم میشه مثلا زیر هزار


خداوکیلی این مطالب طنز رو جایی منتشر نکنید . 
رتبه زیر هزار در 40 روز!!!

*

----------


## Nine

> چرا 30هزار خیلی بهترم میشه مثلا زیر هزار


قیافه کسایی که بیش از یک سال خوندن و زیر هزار شدن:
 :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

> منظورتون رو نمیفهمم 
> شاید 30 هزار منطقه شد؟ یعنی میگید بهتر از اون امکان نداره؟


*ببین هیچکس نمیتونه بگه چی میشه شد شما برو تلاشت رو بکن هر چه بیشتر بخونی و بهتر بخونی خوب رتبه ت هم بهتر میشه 
من نمیدونم چی میشه ولی اگه کسی الآن صفر مطلق باشه نباید انتظار 30 هزار منطقه هم داشته باشه ولی بخونه میشه کمتر هم انتظار داشته باشه 
هیچکس نمیتونه بگه چی میشه و نمیشه 
30 هزار کشور تقریبا میشه زیر 10 هزار منطقه و حتی کمتر خوب باید میانگین بالای 30 بزنی 
*

----------


## babaknariman

با 6 ساعت؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## babaknariman

> *ببین هیچکس نمیتونه بگه چی میشه شد شما برو تلاشت رو بکن هر چه بیشتر بخونی و بهتر بخونی خوب رتبه ت هم بهتر میشه 
> من نمیدونم چی میشه ولی اگه کسی الآن صفر مطلق باشه نباید انتظار 30 هزار منطقه هم داشته باشه ولی بخونه میشه کمتر هم انتظار داشته باشه 
> هیچکس نمیتونه بگه چی میشه و نمیشه 
> 30 هزار کشور تقریبا میشه زیر 10 هزار منطقه و حتی کمتر خوب باید میانگین بالای 30 بزنی 
> *


گزینه دو واسه این تومنطقه دو 20 تا 30 هزار میده
واسه کنکور 99 تخمین گزینه دو

----------


## _Joseph_

> گزینه دو واسه این تومنطقه دو 20 تا 30 هزار میده
> واسه کنکور 99 تخمین گزینه دو


*آره تقریا میشه گفت اینطوری میشه 
پس 30 هزار کشور گفتم که یکم سخته ولی زیر 20 هزار منطقه میشه با تلاش مستمر*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *30 هزار کشور نمیدونم ولی شاید 30 هزار منطقه بشه شد
> 
>  اگه هدفت رفتن به دانشگاهه که میتونی با هر رتبه ای بری دانشگاه 
> *


*دو ستانی که منفی دادین مثل اینکه خودتون میتننید تو 30 -40 روز باقی مونده رتبه 1 بشید؟؟
نمیدونم چرا ادم واقعیت رو میگه باهاش ضد میشن بقیه 
چرا تو این مملکت همه دوست دارن دروغ بشنون ؟؟ 
قطعا اگه یکی دو تا جمله لنگیزشی میگفتم و میگفتم میتونی نترس و ... هزار تا مثبت گرفته بودم 
واقعا آدم تعجب میکنه 
30هزار کشور یعنی تقریبا 10 هزار و حتی کمتر منطقه که تو کنکور تجربی محال ممکنه کسی که صفر مطلقه بتونه بهش دست پیدا کنه اگه کسی هست که بتونه بسم الله*

----------


## babaknariman

> *دو ستانی که منفی دادین مثل اینکه خودتون میتننید تو 30 -40 روز باقی مونده رتبه 1 بشید؟؟
> نمیدونم چرا ادم واقعیت رو میگه باهاش ضد میشن بقیه 
> چرا تو این مملکت همه دوست دارن دروغ بشنون ؟؟ 
> قطعا اگه یکی دو تا جمله لنگیزشی میگفتم و میگفتم میتونی نترس و ... هزار تا مثبت گرفته بودم 
> واقعا آدم تعجب میکنه 
> 30هزار کشور یعنی تقریبا 10 هزار و حتی کمتر منطقه که تو کنکور تجربی محال ممکنه کسی که صفر مطلقه بتونه بهش دست پیدا کنه اگه کسی هست که بتونه بسم الله*


تو منطقه دو 14 هزار میشه 
خیلی سخته ولی میشه اگه یکم شانس هم بیارم یکم بهتر هم میشه

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط babaknariman


من صفرم نخوندم میشه تو 40 روز 30 هزار کشوری اورد؟ 
تجربش رو داشم میتونم این 40 روز رو 16 ساعت بکوب بخونم 
باید هر درس رو چند درصد بزنم و کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟؟


سلام 
بجای تایپک زدن و نظر خواهی از بچه ها ، کرنومترو بگیر دستت و شروع کن بخون وقتی انقدر به خودت مطمنی چرا دنبال تایید میگردی 
اطنجا هیچ دلخوشی وجود نداره 
دلخوشی وسط کتابات توی اتاقت با اطمینان ب خودته*

----------


## NormaL

انقدر تخیلی فکر نکنین و واقعیت ها رو ببینین
نمیدونم چرا اکثر کسایی که اینجان همش میخوان حرفای انگیزشی بشنون و اینکه "آره اگه صفر باشی هم میشه تو ۳۰ روز زیر ۱۰ هزار شد" در صورتی که شک دارم کسایی که این خزعبلات رو میگن تصور دقیقی از "صفر مطلق داشته باشن"

مخالف روحیه دادن به طرف نیستم اما امید واهی از ناامیدی بدتره
شمایی که الان میای "میگی آره داداش تو این مدت میتونی رتبه زیر هزار هم بیاری"، همین "داداش" وقتی رتبه اش شد ۱۰۰ هزار فکر میکنه مشکل از اون بوده و چون خنگه نتونسته رتبه بهتری بیاره و کلا ناامید میشه از خودش. در صورتی که مشکل از اون نیست. مشکل از اون کودن هاییه که "بمب انگیزشی" هستن و نمیدونن دارن چی میگن و فقط بلدن چشمشونو ببندن و بگن "تو میتونی تو میتونی همه ی تلاشتو بکن تو میتونی موفق بشی"

بیاین واقعیت ها رو ببینیم. من نمیگم نمیشه موفق شد. فقط میگم توی این مدت باقی مونده کسی که صفر مطلق باشه(صفر مطلق یعنی مثلا بابای من)، نمیتونه رتبه خوب بیاره. حالا هر چقدر هم که میخواد زور بزنه. شما نمیتونی مغز آدم رو روی کاغذ پیاده کنی و بگی از الان انقد ساعت بخون انقد تست بزن انقد آزمون جامع بزن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ میاری! چون این چرت و پرت محضه
از نظر من کسی که الان صفر مطلقه بهتره واسه ی سال بعد تلاششو بکنه و از الان روی سال بعد تمرکز و هدف‌گذاری کنه. در ضمن اگه هدف استارتر فقط صرفا "دانشگاه رفتن" باشه که به قول آقا یوسف با معدل دیپلم میشه خیلی راحت رفت دانشگاه دولتی(و اتفاقا رشته های خوبی هم وجود داره).

به هر حال، استارتر عزیز، توصیه ی من بهت اینه که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ سرمایه گذاری کنی.

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> چرا الان به رتبه فک میکنین؟الان فقط باید مثه اسب بخونی دیگه تهش هرچی شد:عمومیارو جز ادبیات به نظرم تا 60 میشه رسوند,تخصصیم درسایی که ضریب بیشتری دارن ینی زیست و شیمی میتونی به یه 30 الی 40 برسونی اگه خیلی خوب بخونیشون اون دوتای دیگه دیربازده ن فکر نمیکنم بشه تو این مدت بالا بردشون ولی 20 تا رو شاید بزنی ,همینارو داخل تخمین بزن رتبه بدی نمیده


خیلیا سه چهارساله ب این عددایی که تو گفتی تو این مدت باقی مونده نرسیدن، چجوری  به این عددا میرسین .یهو بگین مام نخونیم تا سی روز اخر مگه علاف بودیم این همه خودمونو جر بدیم .

----------


## _Joseph_

> چرا الان به رتبه فک میکنین؟الان فقط باید مثه اسب بخونی دیگه تهش هرچی شد:عمومیارو جز ادبیات به نظرم تا 60 میشه رسوند,تخصصیم درسایی که ضریب بیشتری دارن ینی زیست و شیمی میتونی به یه 30 الی 40 برسونی اگه خیلی خوب بخونیشون اون دوتای دیگه دیربازده ن فکر نمیکنم بشه تو این مدت بالا بردشون ولی 20 تا رو شاید بزنی ,همینارو داخل تخمین بزن رتبه بدی نمیده


 :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65): 

*مطمئنی شیمی و زیست میشه 40 زد؟؟ رتبه 1 کنکور 99 تو رشته ریاضی شیمی رو که از دهم میخوند 40 درصد زد ها یکم لاقل تحقیق کنید قبل از حرف زدن 
* :Yahoo (65):

----------


## _Joseph_

> خیلیا سه چهارساله ب این عددایی که تو گفتی تو این مدت باقی مونده نرسیدن، چجوری  به این عددا میرسین .یهو بگین مام نخونیم تا سی روز اخر مگه علاف بودیم این همه خودمونو جر بدیم .


* من رو حرف ایشون خیلی فکر کردم دو حالت داره یا خودش نخونده و اصلا تو باغ نیست فکر میکنه به  همین راحتی هاست این درصد ها رو آوردن 
یا اینکه خودش اینقدر هوشش عالیه که دیگه فکر میکنه بقهی هم مثل ایشونن و میشه تو 30 روز رفت عمومی ها رو بالای 60 زد در حالی که حتی اگه یک نفر از الان فقط عمومی بخونه این 30 روز رو باز هم احتمال اینکه بتونه عمومیها رو بالای 60 بزنه بسیار کم هستش و حتی غیر ممکن چه برسه به اختصاصی 
جان من شیمی 30 درصد تو 30 روز؟؟؟ یاد اون تبلیغات اینستاگرامی افتادم 
طرف میشناسم پسر عموی نزدیک ترین دوستم تو تیزهوشان از دهم میخوند و تست میزد تو کانون حتی یکبار که یازدهم بود باهاش مصاحبه کردن در مورد تراز که بالای 7000 بود ترازش
دوازدهم رو رفت غیر حضوری کرد ثبت نام کرد تو یکی از این موسسات کنکوری که وقتش تو راه مدرسه تلف نشه 
سال آخر تا مرز کشته شدن خوند درصد هاش رو وقتی به من میگفت باورم نمیشد تو کنکور 99
ادبیات رو 18 درصد زد 
عربی رو 48
دینی رو 68
زبان انگلیسی 40
زیست 63
ریاضی 60
فیزیک 18
شیمی 23 
رتبه ش تو منطقه 1 شد 4500و تو کشور نمیدونم چی شد ولی بالای 12هزار بود فکر کنم 
بعدش ایشون تو این 30 روز آخر میگن به این درصد ها رسیدن راحته و ...*

----------


## _Joseph_

> قیافه کسایی که بیش از یک سال خوندن و زیر هزار شدن:


*قیافه کسی که یکسال خوندن و حتی زیر هزار هم نشدن 
*:troll (2)::troll (19)::troll (16):

----------


## _Joseph_

> من 8 سال پیش کنکور دادم دوست عزیز پارسال از 0 دو ماه قبل عید شروع کردم  فقط اونم چه خوندنی؟هیچی یادم نبود تازه نظام قدیم بودم پایه چندان خوبی هم نداشتم و ندارم ,رتبه سال 93 کنکورم 13 هزار شد که مشخصه وضعیتم چقد داغون بود,کنکور پارسال از بعد عیدم نخوندم دیگه به دلایل تنبلی و پایه ضعیف ,فقط نزیکای کنکور یکم دینی و عربی خوندم که دینی 60 زدم عربی ام 40,زیست و شیمی هم 20 زدم,ادبیات و زبانم 20   باقی رم سفید, شاید یک ساعت مطالعه روزانه بعد از عید تا کنکورم نداشتم,اینا درصدای فاجعه ای هستن ولی اگه کسی بخواد پیشرفت کنه با یک ماهم اندازه خودش نتیجه میگیره اون درصدایی هم ک گفتم بالا حساب نمیشد ک همه مقابلش گارد گرفتن!


*بله دیگه دو ماه قبل عید میشه تقریبا بهمن ماه 
یک ماه هم تعویق خورد پارسال 
تقریبا شما 7 ماه مانده به کنکور شروع کردید به خوندن 
7*30 میکنه 210 روز 
الان تقریبا 40 روز مونده به کنکور 
شما روزی 2 ساعت درس میخوندین میشد 420 ساعت 
الان کسی تو این 40 روز روزی 10 ساعت بخونه میشه 400 ساعت 
اون هم کسی که صفره مطلق باشه فقط 30 روز طول میکشه که قلق خوندن دستش بیاد تا ایشون اصلا بفمه چجوری باید بخونه زنگ کنکور به صدا در اومده 
هر جوری نگاه کنید حرفی که زدید حرف بی تدبیری بود
 کسی که هفت ماه روزی 2 سالعت دری بخونه نمیتونه به اون درصد هایی که گفتید تو عمومی و شیمی و زیست برسه چه برسه از اۀان بخواد روزی 10 ساعت بخونه حتی بازم نمیرسه 

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> اونایی که میفرمایین 4 سال نخوندن ادای خوندن دراوردن!50 زدن عربی و دینی خیلی کارشاخیه؟بشینی کتاب درسی هاشونم بخونی بدون تست میزنی انقدر رو!


*هفت ماه فرصت داشتی چرا خودت نتونستی بزنی؟در ضمن بحث سر 50 زدن فقط دینی و عربی نیست بحث سر 30 هزار کشوره در کنکور تجربی*

----------


## _Joseph_

> متوجه نشدین درست کلا دوماه قبل عید خوندم از ابان تا اذر!چی آخه یاد من بود تا کنکور که شهریور بود؟بعد عید روزی 1 ساعت نه دوساعت!توجه ام داشتین که میگم 8 سال دور بودم؟من برام مهم نیس که باور میکنین یا نه ولی الان همه الان فاز غیرممکن برداشتن واسه توجیه کلا!


*دوست عزیز ایشونم میگن صفر مطلق هستن خوب با شما فرقی نمیکنن 
در ضمن شما گفتید که 
دینی 60
عربی 60
زبان 60
ادبیات نمیشه بالای 60 زد 
ریاضی 20
فیزیک 20
زیست 30تا 40
شیمی 30تا 40*[]

فایل پیوست 97636

*این درصد ها رو خود انیشتین بیاری نمیتونه تو این مدت باقی مونده بزنه حتی اگه یه نفر کلا عمومی بخونه از الان بازم نیتونه صد درصد بره و بالای 60 بزنه عمومی رو و اختصاصی پیشکش
من توجیح نمیکنم شما دارید گفته تون رو میکنین تو چشم ادم اگه حرفهای شما درسته بسم الله بشین بخون یکسال بعدشم برو قبول شو پزشکی کسی که میتونه تو 40 روز این درصدارو بزنه تو 140 روز میتونه کنکور رو قورتش بده 
بشین بخون بسم الله*

----------


## Dillon

البته اینم اضافه کنیم انشتین فقط فیزیک بلد بود! البته یکمم ویولون میزد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Joseph_

> البته اینم اضافه کنیم انشتین فقط فیزیک بلد بود! البته یکمم ویولون میزد


*منظو.ر از انیشتین بودن : نابغه بودن 
در ضمن در دنیای که چنین چیزایی موجوده بعید نیست انیشتین اصلا در ایران کنکور داده باشه و پزینستون قبول شده باشه 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> انیشتین!چه قیاس مسخره ای .باشه داداش گفتم که مهم نیس واسم چی میفرمایین واسه آدمی که میخواد ثابت کنه حق با اونه هرچیزی ام بگی سعی در به کرسی نشاندن حرف خودش داره


*من چیزی رو برخلاف شما ثابت نمیکنم و نمیگم اینقدر بزنی تو این مدت و... من فقط تناقضات  که تو حرفهاتون هست رو بهخ روی خودتون میارم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دیگه نمیدونم اونی که نتونه یه دینی و عربی و چندتا لغت چرت حفظ کنه چجوری میخواد تو دانشگاه انگل و حشره شناسی پاس کنه!منظورم درست برسونم پس:اگه عرضه نداری عمومیاتم 50 بزنی برو حسابداری پیام نور بنویس.


*باز هم شما مغالطه میکنید 
شما گفتید زیست و شیمی 40
ریاضی فیزیک 20
همه عمومیها به جز ادبیات 60
گیرم که حتی به حرف الآنتون که حرفتون رو عوض کردید یکی بیاد و فقط عربی و دینی رو بخونه و حتی شما که میگید 50 من میگم بره و 100 بزنه قبول؟؟
باز هم 30 هزار کشور نمیشه 
نمیدونم چرا اینقدر مقاومت میکنید در برابر فهمیدن*

----------


## _Joseph_

> چی بگم پس؟بگم تهش 20 درصد بزنی خودتو بچلونی؟تو مثلا خیرسرت اشرف مخلوقاتی نمیتونی چندتا کتاب عمومی بخونی خیرسرت؟به کسی امید ندادم گفتم میشه غیرممکن نیست حالا اینکه شما نمیتونی حرفش جداست .


*تو میتونی چرا نخوندی 7 ماه فرصت داشتی؟؟؟ یه جوری میگی میشه مثل اینکه نشستی تو دانشگاه تهران داری پزشکی میخونی و خودت هم دقیقا تو 40 روز تونستی خودت رو به اون درصد ها برسونی هر وقت خودت تونستی تو 40 روز بری تو کنکور
کل عمومیها رو 60 به جز ادبیات 
و ریاضی فیزیک رو 20
و شیمی و زیست رو 40 بزنی اونوقت بیا و به یه نفر دیگه بگو آره میشه و من انجامش دادم تو هم میتونی
 و برعکس شما بله من پاره میشم زیر چرخ دنده های درس و کنکور و میدونم چقدر سخته حتی یک درصد به درصد قبلی اضافه کردن نمیام بگم میتونی و ... 
چون خودم دارم میبینم چی به چیه و فاکتور های کسی که میره اون درصد ها رو میزنه چیه و مثل شما یه حرفی رو پرت نمیکنم وسط یه نفر دیگه رو بد بخت کنم با حرفهای نسنجیده ام*

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه باردیگه برو بخونش گفتم زیست و شیمی بین 30 تا 40 ,ریاضی فیزیک 20 خیلیه؟فقط کتابم واسه امتحان نهایی بخونی نمیتونی 3 تاتست حفظی فیزیک 99 ام بزنی؟نمیشه 5 تا تست عدد گزاری ریاضی پیدا کرد؟منم نمیفهمم واقعا


*بسم الله خودت بشین از همین الان بخون شهریور 1400 منتظر کارنامه ت هستم البته شاید از قبل خوندی ولی باز هم عیبی نداره ببینیم کنکور چند میاری*

----------


## _Joseph_

> وقتی آدم نمیتونه جواب یکی منطقی بده شعورش رو با حمله به بقیه موارد به نمایش میزاره!من گفتم تو 40 روز به پزشکی میشه رسید؟ شما خودت پزشکی هاروارد میخونی یا مثلا بقراطی که نظریه ارائه میدی چی میشه چی نمیشه؟من بخونم یا نخونم نه به شما مربوطه نه کس دیگه ای,بدبخت چی؟کسی که تا الان نخونده دیگه چی واسه از دست دادن داره که با حرف من بدبخت شه!


*من ادعایی ندارم و مثل شما نمیگم کسی که نمتونه تو این مدت عمومی رو 50 بزنه باید بره تو پیام نور حسابداری بخونه من بر عکس شما به شعور کسانی که تو پیام نور حسابداری میخونن توهین نمیکنم من برعکس شما وقتی یه کاری خودم انجامش ندادم و ازش مطمئن نیستم رو برای بقیه نسخه نمیپیچم و درصد نمیدم و فقط شرایط و گوی و میدان رو در اختیار طرف میزارم باقیش با خودش ولی شمایی که میگید اگه یه نفر تو این مدت نتونه همومی رو 50 بزنه و ریاضی فیزیک 20 معلومه مطمدنید که میشه این درصد رو زد و به دست اورد اگه یه نفر حرف شما رو باور کنه و نتونه بزنه میدونید ممکنه چقدر سر خورده بشه ؟؟
شما دارید نسخه ای رو میپیچید و حرفی رو میزنید که هیچ نمونه ای براش ندارید و فقط حرف میزنید خودتون هم حرفهایی که میگید رو انجام ندادید ولی باز پافشاری میکنید بر روی حرفتون 
و این وسط من میشم بی شعور؟؟؟ اصلا تعریف شعور رو میدونید شما؟؟*

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه اپسیلونم واسم مهم نیس چیزی رو به کسی ثابت کنم!


از حرفهای شما معلومه شما یک اپسیلون برای خودتون و حرفهاتون حتی ارزش قائل نیستید چه برسه به دیگران و حرفهاشون 
لطفا دیگه بحث رو ادامه ندهید

----------


## Dillon

> *منظو.ر از انیشتین بودن : نابغه بودن 
> در ضمن در دنیای که چنین چیزایی موجوده بعید نیست انیشتین اصلا در ایران کنکور داده باشه و پزینستون قبول شده باشه 
> *فایل پیوست 97637


البته انشتین نابغه نبود کنجکاو بود (خودش میگفت!) بعدشم اقای انشتین باید کل موفقیتشو مدیون همسر اولش که کل محاسبات ریاضیو واسش انجام میداد باشه (هرچن نامرد زن دوم گرفت :Yahoo (76): ) برو مقاله هاشو بخون اول هر مقالش اسم خیلیارو نوشته که کمکش کردن اگه تو ایران بود فقط میتونست اسم کسایی رو بنویسه که سنگ مینداختن جلوش!

----------


## _Joseph_

> البته انشتین نابغه نبود کنجکاو بود (خودش میگفت!) بعدشم اقای انشتین باید کل موفقیتشو مدیون همسر اولش که کل محاسبات ریاضیو واسش انجام میداد باشه (هرچن نامرد زن دوم گرفت) برو مقاله هاشو بخون اول هر مقالش اسم خیلیارو نوشته که کمکش کردن نه سنگ انداختن جلوش!


*من سنگ اندازی نمیکنم جلوی کسی رو هم نگرفتم راه برای اونی که میخواد کار خودش و حرف خودش رو بزنه بازه و جاده دراز 
برای مقالاتی که گفتید رو من وقت ندارم تو سال کنکور این مقالات رو بخونم حتما بعد کنکور میخونمشون 
کمک کردن منطقی و اصولی  با امید واهی دادن و آمار ارقام دادنت و گفتن اینکه فقط میتونی و ...  فرق دارن با همدیگه سعی کنید کلمات رو قاطی نکنید 
هر کسی هم میگه تو 40 روز میشه از صفر رفت و شد 60 تو عموم و زیست و شیمی 40  بسم الله کسی جلوش رو نگرفته من میگم خیلی سخت و غیر ممکن و نشدنی هست
 پ.ن: شما مثل اینکه  ادبیات محاوره ای بودن بک جمله رو معنیش رو نمیدونید در ادبیات محاوره ای انیشتین به کسی اطلاق میشه که دارای نبوغ زیاد باشه*

----------


## _Joseph_

> البته انشتین نابغه نبود کنجکاو بود (خودش میگفت!) بعدشم اقای انشتین باید کل موفقیتشو مدیون همسر اولش که کل محاسبات ریاضیو واسش انجام میداد باشه (هرچن نامرد زن دوم گرفت) برو مقاله هاشو بخون اول هر مقالش اسم خیلیارو نوشته که کمکش کردن اگه تو ایران بود فقط میتونست اسم کسایی رو بنویسه که سنگ مینداختن جلوش!

----------


## _Joseph_

> اولش فرمودی که ادم حرف غیرمنطقی نزنه و امیدواهی نده منم نگفتم حتما کسی میتونه بزنه گفتم میشه غیرممکن نیست از هر هزاران نفر شاید یکی بتونه بزنه مخاطبم اون فرده نه شما یا کس دیگه ای که میگه نمیشه و سرخورده میشهحسابداری پیام نورم نگفتم بده ولی چون تو هرکلاسی از هر 30 نفر 20 تاش میرن بدون کنکور میخونن لولش مشخصه.مقیاس شعورم شما تعیین نمیکنی ,ریپلای ام به* سمت چپ عمه م*.


* جاست فور یوررر عمه 

آدمی با این سطح از تحصیلات و ادب و نزاکت و شعور واقعا گویای چنین کامنتی که گفتید تو 40 روز میشه رفت فلان شد هست و واقعا به تیپ هم میخورن ولی اون کارشناسی بعید میدونم به شما بخوره کسی که بوی دانشگاه به مشامش بخحوره باید یکم ادم تر بشه ولی گویا دانشگاه و محیطش هم بر شما تاثیر نذاشته من که باشم بخوام تفکر شما رو عوض کنم 
موفق باشید و پر قدرت مرزهای علم دانش را درنوردید  
*فایل پیوست 97639

----------


## Dillon

> 


من واقعا نمیفهمم چرا شما تو هر موضوعی سعی دارید بگید حرف من درسته، من به اینکه میشه تو 40 همچین رتبه ای رو کسب کرد یا نه کاری ندارم چون خود تاپیک اشتباهه و هیچ سودی واسه هیچکس نداره وحتی باعث سردرگمی بیشتر استارتر میشه! بعدشم من حرف خود انشتین گفتم حالا شما میگید حرف خود انشتین  اشتباهه ولی حرف مردم درباره خود انشتین درسته عجبااا، نبوغ یک فرد چندان مهم نیست بلکه تلاشش  مهمه و استمرار اون تلاش

----------


## _Joseph_

> من واقعا نمیفهمم چرا شما تو هر موضوعی سعی دارید بگید حرف من درسته، من به اینکه میشه تو 40 همچین رتبه ای رو کسب کرد یا نه کاری ندارم چون خود تاپیک اشتباهه و هیچ سودی واسه هیچکس نداره وحتی باعث سردرگمی بیشتر استارتر میشه! بعدشم من حرف خود انشتین گفتم حالا شما میگید حرف خود انشتین  اشتباهه ولی حرف مردم درباره خود انشتین درسته عجبااا، نبوغ یک فرد چندان مهم نیست بلکه تلاشش  مهمه و استمرار اون تلاش


هیچقوت فکرش رو نمیکردم توضیح دادن یک مسئله به این سادگی و برداشتش برای دیگران اینقدر سخت باشه واقعا 
*یک نفر یه اسم  a داریم که هیچ چیزی از کنکور و درساش نمیدونه 
یک کلمه ای داریم به اسم b که معنیش خیلی باهوش بودن هست و با تلاش بودن و .... (اصلا هر چی شما بگی)
یک زمان داری به نام x
یک جایگاه و هدف داریم  که درصد 60 تو عمومی و 40زیست و شیمی و 20 ریاضی و فیزیک هست  ما  کل اینا رو میگیریمش y 
نفر a میخواد تو زمان x برسه به y با تلاش و باهوش و عالی هم هست (انیشتینه اصلا)
من میگم نمیشه و نباید یه کسی بیاد چنین امار و ارقامی بده و بگه میشه و ... 
شما میگید میشه و .... باشه اوکی بخونید کارنامه تون رو بفرستید 
حرف نزنید عمل کنید 
به اصلاح عامیانه اول  دسته بیل رو بگیر دو سه تا بیل بزن بعد بگو زمین سخته یا پوک

در ضمن شما فکر میکنید انسشتین نابغه نبوده ؟؟ باشه نبوده حرفی که شما میگید درست اوکی برید درستون رو بخونید 
خودش هم گفته کنجکاو بوده و .... هم درست 
منظور من از اطلاح انیشتین بود وگرنه خودش فوت کرده نمیشه اورد گذاشت جلسه کنکور 
اصلاح انیشتین هم که گفتم به چی اطلاق میشه 
در ضمن وقتم رو به حد کافی گرفتید و من هم به حد کافی حرف زدم دیگه بیشتر از این لزومی نمیبینم توضیحی بدم چون مسئله فالش هست و معلوم*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

یا خدا چخبره اینجا ، اخا خو راس میگه وقتشه از این خواب مغناطیسی بیرون بیان ینی چی این درصدا رو تو این مدت با تقلبم نمیشه بیاری ، ب مشام میرسه که بروبچس حشین اخمدی و امیر مسچودی رو دیده یا تبلیغات منکظزی

----------


## _Joseph_

> اینایی که اسم بردی رو نمیشناسم باشه خیلی ادم کول و شوخ طبعی هستی شما که این درصدا واست مغناطیسی رویایی محسوب میشه کاش بری دانشگاه ببینم بیوشیمی و انگل میخوای تو چند سال پاس کنی.


*این حجم از تناقش تو سخنان یک نفر در مدت زمان کمتر از یکسال واقعا من دیگر حرفی ندارم برای گفتن فقط دینی و عربی بخوانید ولی امسال بگویید برای شیمی خیلی سبز رو زدم و هیچی نبود و امسال میکرو طلایی میزنم 
حرف انگیزشی و اینکه آره چرا نمیشه تو 40 روز رفت و بالای 60 تو عمومی زد بزنید ولی خودتان یکم قبل تر بگویی کنکور این است و بس و راه میانبر ندارد و...... حرف انگیزشی هم بلد نیستم بگویم و .... 
خودتان تاپیک بزنید و بگویی هشت سال از درس دور بودید و هیچی بلد نیستید و حتی نظام جیدید نمیدونید چیه و ... ولی نسخه پیچی کنید برای یک نفر دیگر و بگویی بله میشه تو 40 روز رفت زیست و شیمی رو 40 زد و عمومی هم بالای 60
تعجبی ندارد این همه تناقضات و نتیجه اش 
ولی یه تاپیک بزن و بهمون یاد بده چجوری اینطوری با تناقض حرف بزنیم چون قطعا رکورد گینس به شما میرسه تو این زمینه خیلی سبز شیمی رو بزنید و درصد شیمی بشه 20 ولی بیایید بگویید تو 40 روز میشه شیمی رو 40 زد بعدشم بیای و به دیگران بگی چجوری میخوای بیوشیمی و انگل شناسی بخونی و .... کوچولو تو خودت با این تاریخچه تناقض گوییت بگو بینیم چجوری میخوای بخونی ما هم بگیم چجوری میخواییم بخونیم*  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _Joseph_

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::::::::::::::::::توضیحات بحث و تناقضات بالا ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  ::::::::::::::
*
دوستان تو این انجمن به حرف هر کس و ناکسی100 درصدی  در هر زمینه ای  گوش ندید و الگوی انتخابات و تصمیم گیریهاتون قرار ندید 
 چه در مورد کتاب کنکوری 
چه در مورد کلاس کنکوری 
چه در مورد برنامه ریزی و مشاوره و ...
چه در مورد آینده تحصیلی و انتخاب رشته و......
اول از همه خودتون تحقیق کنید و بعد نظرات دیگران رو جویا بشید 
چون خیلی ها در این انجمن فقط بلدند دروغ بگویند 
و از قدیم گفتن دروغگو حافظه ندارد و دروغهایی که قبلا گفته است یادش نمی ماند و دروغهایی میگوید که حرفهای آینده اش را نقض میکند 
به کرات دیده ام که کسانی در این انجمن حضور دارند که خودشان یک کتابی رو ندیده اند و ندارند ولی به دیگران توضیه میکنند
 کتاب را دارند ولی بیشتر از 1 فصل ازش نخوانده اند ولی ازش تعریف و میکنند و یا کتاب را میکوبند و.... 
به هر نظری فقط به عنوان یک نظر نگاه کنید 
همه علامه دهر نیستند و همه چیز را نمیدانند 
حرفهای دیگران و حتی من رو با تحقیق خودتون سبک سنگین کنید و قضاوت و از همان اول سر لوحه قرار ندهید 
در این 5 سال حضور در انجمن دیده ام کسانی را که خودشان برنامه دیگری را اجرا میکنند ولی به دیگران میگویند برنامه ام این است و....
داوطلبانی که معلوم نیست هدفشان از انجمن امدن چیست وقت گذرانی؟؟ کمک کردن؟؟ کمک خواستن؟؟ راهنمایی؟؟ و یا از راه به در کردن بقیه و دیگران 
هر حرفی گفته میشه اول از همه سابقه طرف مقابل رو بررسی کنید هم از نظر دیگران و هم از نظر تاپیک ها و حرفهاش و بعد ایده برداری کنید 
تو این دنیا از هر 20 نفر ادم دور و برتون 1 نفر دوست شماست و اون هم خود شما هستید پس دقت کنید در این زمینه به خصوص در فضای مجازی که هویت هیچکس مشخص نیست
 تمام حرفهایی که گفتم در مورد همه افراد حتی رتبه برتر ها و من و معلم های انجمن و ... صدق میکند 
موفق باشید*

----------


## _Joseph_

> من صفرم نخوندم میشه تو 40 روز 30 هزار کشوری اورد؟ 
> تجربش رو داشم میتونم این 40 روز رو 16 ساعت بکوب بخونم 
> باید هر درس رو چند درصد بزنم و کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟؟


*بعد از چندین روز بحث و دیدن نظرات دوستان میتونم فقط این رو بهت بگم استارتر عزیز
اینکه بگم میشه یا نمیشه تاثیری رو تو نخواهد داشت ولی فقط میتونم بگم که یا امسال میری دانشگاه یا نمیری دانشگاه از دو حالت خارج نیست 
اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه بخون که یک اپسیلون بهترش رو بتونی بری بخون که یک اپسیلون رشته بهتری بتوتی انتخاب کنی 
اگه نمیخوای بری دانشگاه بخون که پایه ت خوب بشه برای شروع 1401 و قلق خوندن رو به دست بیاری 
از این دو حالت خارج نیست 
پس بخون*

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> اینایی که اسم بردی رو نمیشناسم باشه خیلی ادم کول و شوخ طبعی هستی شما که این درصدا واست مغناطیسی رویایی محسوب میشه کاش بری دانشگاه ببینم بیوشیمی و انگل میخوای تو چند سال پاس کنی.


ادم مگه دانشگاه درس میخونه ؟من از الان لژ خانوادگی ته کلاسو رزرو کردن واسم .عزیزم حوصله دعوا ندارم وگرنه یه یلی هستم ترجیح میدم atp های نازنینمو بزارم واس خودم .نه هر هر کسی که یه دوره از زندگیشو تو غار ب سر برده .صرفا اینم بدون که الکی قضاوت نکن تو از کجا میدونی من این درصدارو دارم یا ن ؟ تو از کجا میدونی من در چ سطحیم ؟ تو اصن چی میدونی ها چی میدونی ؟

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> بله دانشگاه واسه خوش گذرونیه من اشتباه فهمیدم.حوصله دعواتم باز به چپم فکر کردی اینایی که به هم پاله ایت گفتم دعواست.قضاوت چی ؟اونلی گاد کن جادج!سطح شما نیز ایضا به چپ ماست.


بازم پناه میبرم ب جمله معروفم که میگه بعضی وقتا میمونی واس خودت تاسف بخوری یا دیگری .خوش باشی امیدوارم همه رو با دریای وسیعی از اطلاعاتی که داری ب گند بکشی .

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## miss_shadow



----------


## Grace

استارتر چرا الکی با همه بحث میکنی
اینجا هر کسی با توجه به استعداد وتوان خودش نظر میده.
بشین وبخون یا میشه یا نمیشه.

----------


## Grace

> خیلیا سه چهارساله ب این عددایی که تو گفتی تو این مدت باقی مونده نرسیدن، چجوری  به این عددا میرسین .یهو بگین مام نخونیم تا سی روز اخر مگه علاف بودیم این همه خودمونو جر بدیم .


اونی که چند سال میخونه وبه این درصدا نمیرسه یا ضریب هوشیش پایینه یا داره ادای درس خوندنو درمیاره

----------


## amir11

ببین دوست من کسی نمیدونه میشه یا نمیشه یه عده اینجا خیلی وقته دارن میخونن و شاید براشون سنگینه بخان بهش فک کنن که یکی توی این مدت باقی مونده بتونه رتبه ی خوبی بیاره ...بنظر من میشه حتی بهتر از اینو اورد اگه با یه  برنامه درست بخونی فقط درسای اختصاصی تایم خیلی بیشتری میخاد مخصوصا زیست که میتونیچند تا مبحث و خوب بخونی  به خودت اعتماد داشته باش و تا اخر خرداد بخون بعد جامع بزن ببین نتیجش چی میشه

----------


## rozedentist

یادمه یه بار یه تاپیک زدم گفتم از ۳ الی ۴ ماه مونده به کنکور میشه شروع کرد؟ ( یادم نیس برین تو تاپیکام نگاه کنین) 
یه آدمی اومد به بدترین وجه ممکن منو کوبید که نه نمیشه و فلان..
الانا خودش داره تاپیکای شروع از صفرش رو آپ میکنه که دانش آموز جمع کنه 

تو بخون ، بیا به ما بگو میشه یا نمیشه 
انگیزه و فلانم تعطیل مگه صبحش که پامیشی بری امتحان ترم بدی انگیزه داری؟؟ نداری ولی انجامش میدی 

نمیخام حرف قشنگ بزنم و انگیزشی ولی به نظرم شمایی که تابحال نخوندی خعلی باید نگران روزای آیندت باشی چون اونارم از دست میدی..

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rozedentist


یادمه یه بار یه تاپیک زدم گفتم از ۳ الی ۴ ماه مونده به کنکور میشه شروع کرد؟ ( یادم نیس برین تو تاپیکام نگاه کنین) 
یه آدمی اومد به بدترین وجه ممکن منو کوبید که نه نمیشه و فلان..
الانا خودش داره تاپیکای شروع از صفرش رو آپ میکنه که دانش آموز جمع کنه 

تو بخون ، بیا به ما بگو میشه یا نمیشه 
انگیزه و فلانم تعطیل مگه صبحش که پامیشی بری امتحان ترم بدی انگیزه داری؟؟ نداری ولی انجامش میدی 

نمیخام حرف قشنگ بزنم و انگیزشی ولی به نظرم شمایی که تابحال نخوندی خعلی باید نگران روزای آیندت باشی چون اونارم از دست میدی..


فک کنم منظور شما من بودم
این همون پُستی هست که داخل تاپیک شما نوشتم=
درصد ایده آل

به بدترین وجه ممکن کوبیدم؟ دقیقا کدوم قسمتش مد نظر شماست؟ اون قسمتی که گفتم کنکور آسون نیست و چیزی نیست که مشاورای فروش بچه ها رو باهاش خام می کنن؟ یا اون قسمتش که گفتم اگر میخواید شروع کنید از همون اول نگید 9 ساعت میخونم از یه تایم معقول شروع کنید و رفته رفته افزایش بدین تایم تونو، یا اون قسمتش که تاپیک مباحث منتخب (یک مدل ییشنهادی برای شروع از صفر) رو لینک کردم تا مطالعه کنید.

تاپیکای شروع از صفرمو تقریبا دو هفته میشه نرسیدم آپ کنم و جواب خیلی ها رو هم داخل پیام خصوصی نرسیدم بدم که حتما دلخور شدن...
بعد دانش آموز جمع کنم؟
از این فروم هر کس دانش آموز منه میتونه اعلام حضور کنه (اگر کسی هست بگه تا منم بدونم اینجا دانش آموز گرفته بودم و خودم خبر نداشتم)

منو یاد اون آیدی میندازی که می گفت دفتر مشاوره میخوام باز کنم* :Yahoo (20): 
*خلاصه ممنون که به فکر تولید مافیای نسل جدید هستید و انقدر محکم با خیال پردازی تون به آدما تهمت می زنید. (هر چند مشاوره دادن کار  مقدس و قابل احترامیه ولی از نظر شما هر کس مشاوره میده میخاد مردم رو بچاپه و متهم میشه به دزدی و ...)

اوکی
موقق باشی*

----------


## Saeed79

> *
> 
> فک کنم منظور شما من بودم
> این همون پُستی هست که داخل تاپیک شما نوشتم=
> درصد ایده آل
> 
> به بدترین وجه ممکن کوبیدم؟ دقیقا کدوم قسمتش مد نظر شماست؟ اون قسمتی که گفتم کنکور آسون نیست و چیزی نیست که مشاورای فروش بچه ها رو باهاش خام می کنن؟ یا اون قسمتش که گفتم اگر میخواید شروع کنید از همون اول نگید 9 ساعت میخونم از یه تایم معقول شروع کنید و رفته رفته افزایش بدین تایم تونو، یا اون قسمتش که تاپیک مباحث منتخب (یک مدل ییشنهادی برای شروع از صفر) رو لینک کردم تا مطالعه کنید.
> 
> تاپیکای شروع از صفرمو تقریبا دو هفته میشه نرسیدم آپ کنم و جواب خیلی ها رو هم داخل پیام خصوصی نرسیدم بدم که حتما دلخور شدن...
> ...


دقیقا موافقم با حرفات
یه سریا حرفای مشاورایی که میگن 30 روزه پزشکی بیار و فلان و فلان رو جدی جدی باور میکنن !
بابا بخدا تویی که 3 ماهه میخوای پزشکی تهران بیاری و 1 ماهه پزشکی قبول بشی , میلیون ها نفر قبل از تو طی 6 7 دهه کنکور نتونستن ! چرا انقد بضیا جوگیری عمل میکنن . یه دفعه تصمیم 15 ساعت درس خوندن میگیرن و فلان ... خود کاظم قلمچی میگه من طی چندین دهه تجربه ام توی زمینه کنکور و سر و کله زدن با چندصد هزار دانش آموز , هنوز کسی رو ندیدم که بتونه 13 ساعت "پیوسته" درس بخونه  :Yahoo (21):  بعد یه سریا از اینکه بهشون میگیم معقول هدف بچین و درست و اصولی درس بخون ناراحت میشن ...

----------


## wonshower

> انقدر تخیلی فکر نکنین و واقعیت ها رو ببینین
> نمیدونم چرا اکثر کسایی که اینجان همش میخوان حرفای انگیزشی بشنون و اینکه "آره اگه صفر باشی هم میشه تو ۳۰ روز زیر ۱۰ هزار شد" در صورتی که شک دارم کسایی که این خزعبلات رو میگن تصور دقیقی از "صفر مطلق داشته باشن"
> 
> مخالف روحیه دادن به طرف نیستم اما امید واهی از ناامیدی بدتره
> شمایی که الان میای "میگی آره داداش تو این مدت میتونی رتبه زیر هزار هم بیاری"، همین "داداش" وقتی رتبه اش شد ۱۰۰ هزار فکر میکنه مشکل از اون بوده و چون خنگه نتونسته رتبه بهتری بیاره و کلا ناامید میشه از خودش. در صورتی که مشکل از اون نیست. مشکل از اون کودن هاییه که "بمب انگیزشی" هستن و نمیدونن دارن چی میگن و فقط بلدن چشمشونو ببندن و بگن "تو میتونی تو میتونی همه ی تلاشتو بکن تو میتونی موفق بشی"
> 
> بیاین واقعیت ها رو ببینیم. من نمیگم نمیشه موفق شد. فقط میگم توی این مدت باقی مونده کسی که صفر مطلق باشه(صفر مطلق یعنی مثلا بابای من)، نمیتونه رتبه خوب بیاره. حالا هر چقدر هم که میخواد زور بزنه. شما نمیتونی مغز آدم رو روی کاغذ پیاده کنی و بگی از الان انقد ساعت بخون انقد تست بزن انقد آزمون جامع بزن رتبه زیر ۱۰۰۰ میاری! چون این چرت و پرت محضه
> از نظر من کسی که الان صفر مطلقه بهتره واسه ی سال بعد تلاششو بکنه و از الان روی سال بعد تمرکز و هدف‌گذاری کنه. در ضمن اگه هدف استارتر فقط صرفا "دانشگاه رفتن" باشه که به قول آقا یوسف با معدل دیپلم میشه خیلی راحت رفت دانشگاه دولتی(و اتفاقا رشته های خوبی هم وجود داره).
> 
> به هر حال، استارتر عزیز، توصیه ی من بهت اینه که برای کنکور ۱۴۰۱ سرمایه گذاری کنی.


دقیقااااااااامگ الکیه واقعا توتجربی این رتبه آورد ریاضی بود میشد ولی تجربی نه ...امیدالکی.روحیه سال بعدش داغون می کنه...عالی گفتی

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

هههههههه منفی هاتون خیلی کمه خدایی انتظار بیشتر از اینو داشتم .حقتون همون حرف اوله که سر کیستون کنه با اون تبلیغای کلیشه ای واقعا متاسفم که یه برهه ای از زندگیمو تو این انجمن با بعضیا تلف کردم . بروبچس مدیریت انجمن ففط منو دوستامو میببنین ایا  نمیتونین یه نگاهی هم ب اینجا بندازین ؟ @Araz

----------


## Dillon

> هههههههه منفی هاتون خیلی کمه خدایی انتظار بیشتر از اینو داشتم .حقتون همون حرف اوله که سر کیستون کنه با اون تبلیغای کلیشه ای واقعا متاسفم که یه برهه ای از زندگیمو تو این انجمن با بعضیا تلف کردم .


نه تو میتونی طرز تفکر اونا رو عوض کنی نه اونا میتونن تفکر تو رو عوض کنن پس بهتره هر کی اون چیزی که تو ذهنش درسته رو انجام بده!

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> نه تو میتونی طرز تفکر اونا عوض کنی نه اونا میتونن تفکر تو رو عوض کنن پس بهتره هر کی اون چیزی که تو ذهنش درسته رو انجام بده!


۸۰ درصد از کسایی که اومدن تو این تاپیک نظر دادن هم نظر با من بودن

----------


## Ladyy

فضای انجمن ۴،۵سال پیش کجا،فضای الان کجا.اون زمان همه سعی به کمک کردن همدیگه داشتن.ولی الان یسریا تو همه ی تاپیکا فاز مخالف بر میدارن.
اگه مخالفی خب باش دیگه اینهمه انرژی منفی دادنت چیه؟اومدیم واستارتر نتوست،حداقل تلاششو انجام داده
یسریاتون چون  پشت کنکور موندین ظاهرا بهتون فشار اومده که کسی جز خودتون هم بتونه موفق شه

----------


## indomitable

> من صفرم نخوندم میشه تو 40 روز 30 هزار کشوری اورد؟ 
> تجربش رو داشم میتونم این 40 روز رو 16 ساعت بکوب بخونم 
> باید هر درس رو چند درصد بزنم و کدوم مباحث رو بخونم؟؟


به حرف هیچکس گوش نکن،
به قول amir1376هرکس بگه میشه دروغ میگه هرکی هم بگه نمیشه دروغ میگه،
ما از توانایی ،خوانده هات،نخوانده هات،هدفت،جدیتت،هیچ خبری نداریم و نمیتونیم در این باره کمکی بهت بکنیم،
اره خیلی ها بودن تو ایران تونستن با این شرایط قبول شن(نمیشناسم ولی هست)خیلی ها هم بودن تو همین شرایط موندن و بدتر شده کارنامشون.
بستگی داره شما الان بشینی بخونی برای کنکور جدای از نتیجه،چه برای ۱۴۰۰ چه برای ۱۴۰۱ یا در حال خوندن نظرات بی سر و ته رفقامون باشی که خودشون هنوز این راه رو کامل نرفتن،

پیشنهاد میکنم بشینی فقط بخونی،به نتیجه فکر کردن ادمو عقب میندازه.

امیدوارم موفق باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Violett

زیر ۳۰ هزار کشوری میشه حدود ده هزار منطقه. من پارسال یکی دو هفته قبل کنکور شروع کردم و همین شدم. البته من صفر نبودم ولی از اسفند به بعد نخونده بودم. یعنی تقریبا پنج ماه بود هیچی نخونده بودم. تو که زمانت بیشتره پس چرا نتونی؟

----------


## Maryam.mz

۳۰ هزار؟ بشین فقط قرابت بخون، ترجمه عربی، لغت زبان، ریاضی تابع +مجموعه الگو دنباله+ مثلثات و حد + شیمی دهم و حفظیات همه سال ها ،زیست گوارش گردش مواد دفع مواد ایمنی هورمون تننفس حواس اعصاب، فیزیک هم گرما، نوسان، حرکت. زیر ۲۰ هزار هم میاری. ولی کلا ۳۰ هزار مخصوص اونیه ک بره هیچی نزنه ته تهش هر درس ده پونزده درصد

----------


## rozedentist

> *
> 
> فک کنم منظور شما من بودم
> این همون پُستی هست که داخل تاپیک شما نوشتم=
> درصد ایده آل
> 
> به بدترین وجه ممکن کوبیدم؟ دقیقا کدوم قسمتش مد نظر شماست؟ اون قسمتی که گفتم کنکور آسون نیست و چیزی نیست که مشاورای فروش بچه ها رو باهاش خام می کنن؟ یا اون قسمتش که گفتم اگر میخواید شروع کنید از همون اول نگید 9 ساعت میخونم از یه تایم معقول شروع کنید و رفته رفته افزایش بدین تایم تونو، یا اون قسمتش که تاپیک مباحث منتخب (یک مدل ییشنهادی برای شروع از صفر) رو لینک کردم تا مطالعه کنید.
> 
> تاپیکای شروع از صفرمو تقریبا دو هفته میشه نرسیدم آپ کنم و جواب خیلی ها رو هم داخل پیام خصوصی نرسیدم بدم که حتما دلخور شدن...
> ...


صرفا اومدم عذر خواهی کنم اگر مشاوره نمیدید و انقدر بهتون بر خورده که میگین من تهمت زدم 
من واقعا عذر میخوام ، اگر شما میگین مشاوره نمیدین پس حتما درسته 
نمیخام سال کنکورم با کسی بحث کنم،
 شاید لحنت بده و من هنوزم بد برداشتن میکنم یا من زیادی حساسم،
 در کل کسی که انتقاد میکنه مافیا نیستش ☹️ ولی خب.. بدم نمیاد باشم :Yahoo (1):  


ضمنا به لطف مشاورین خوبی که داشتم از موقعی که شروع کردم برای کنکور(آقای رحیمزاده رتبه ۲) با خفن ترین ادمای کنکور در ارتباط بودم .. پس من مشاور داشتم 
شما چرا دفتر مشاوره نمیزنین خب؟


بازم میگم خیلی عذر میخوام اگر جاییش بهتون بر خورده و واقعا فکر میکنید اون حرفا وصله شما نبوده( چیزیم نگفتم البته)

----------


## NormaL

> نه تو میتونی طرز تفکر اونا رو عوض کنی نه اونا میتونن تفکر تو رو عوض کنن پس بهتره هر کی اون چیزی که تو ذهنش درسته رو انجام بده!


ولی این وسط به یه سریا چند اتمسفر فشار وارد میشه منفی میدن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mina_77

چقدر عقده !

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

سلام 
دوستان لطفا امید الکی به کسی ندید و الکی هم تو ذوق کسی نزنید 
ادبیات :8_46
عربی:25_68
دینی:28_61
زبان:72_10
ریاضی:0_0
زیست:23_12
فیزیک:13_5
شیمی:18_11
این کارنامه دو نفر بود ک تو کنکور 99 رتبه 27 هزار آوردن /بنظر من ک از الان واقعا میشه زیر 30 آورد و اگه یکمم پیش زمینه داشته باشی میشه گفت کاری هم نداره!
ولی اینکه از الان بتونی عمومیا هرکدوم تا 60 ببری اختصاصیا هم تا 30 _40 درصد بزنی محاله !! این دیگ چه سمی بود این درصدا رو یه نفر پارسال میزد که زیر 4 هزار میاورد : ))))))
درصد این دو نفر ک گفتم رو دیدید (از سایت گزینه 2 برداشتم) /حتی ریاضی رو هم هیچکدوم نزدن...با حذف مبحث و یکم تلاش زیاد بنظرم میتونید رتبه زیر 30 هزار بیارید شاید هم 20 هزار !! 
موفق باشی : )

پ.ن:به یه نفر هم که گفت اگه نتونید فلان درسو 40 درصد بزنید چطوری میخواین فلان درسای پزشکی رو بخونید هم بگم ک الان بحث زمان مطرحه نه مهارت !

----------


## miss_shadow

دوستان محترم و غیر محترم (بسته به میزان احترام متقابل)چیزی که گفتم نظر شخصی بود این که کسی موفق بشه یا نه رو هبچ کس نمیتونه تعیین کنه حتی اونی که 1 سال تمام خونده هم در حال حاضراعتماد به نفس لازم نداره ,من تمام پیام هام رو پاک میکنم و واقعا تنها میتونم احساس تاسف کنم برای خودم به خاطر بحثی که ارزشش رو نداشت.موفق باشین

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> اگه شما به طور دقیق نگاه کرده بودی به چیزی ک نوشتم اولا درباره همه عمومیا نگفتم 60  ریاضی فیزیکم گفتم تا 20 زیست و شیمی ام نگفتم 40 بازه 30 الی 40 و مساله دوم 30 هزار کشور مدنظر بود نه منطقه این درصدا تو تخمین رتبه هیوا این رتبه رو میداد


معذرت میخوام به طور دقیق نگاه نکرده بودم 
ولی خب رسیدن به درصد 30_40 زیست و شیمی رو واقعا مخالفم(نمیشه)(از نظر زمانی امکان پذیر نیست نه از نظر توانی)ولی خب زیر 30 هزار رو میشه آورد
چرا متاسف میشی ؟ :/ چیزی نشد ک

----------


## miss_shadow

چون صرفا یه نظر شخصی بود,صاحب نظران زمینه کنکور(پشت کنکوری های زحمت کش)تبدیلش کردن به نظریه خداناباوری استیون هاوکینگ

----------


## be_quick

*چه فرقی میکنه الآن بدونیم تا چه رتبه ای امکان پذیره وقتی تو بخوایی حداکثر تلاشتو بکار ببری؟ 
هرکس هم میخواد هرجور فکر کنه مگه تیمه  عامو انفرادی تر از کنکور پیدا نمیکنی  که بحث میکنین سر یه موضوعی که سال هاست بحث روشه و باز همون نتایج همیشگی*

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

> *چه فرقی میکنه الآن بدونیم تا چه رتبه ای امکان پذیره وقتی تو بخوایی حداکثر تلاشتو بکار ببری؟ 
> هرکس هم میخواد هرجور فکر کنه مگه تیمه  عامو انفرادی تر از کنکور پیدا نمیکنی  که بحث میکنین سر یه موضوعی که سال هاست بحث روشه و باز همون نتایج همیشگی*


خب طرف تایپیک زده ک بدونه دیگ !
بعضیا چیزا واضح ان ک نمیشه یا میشه

----------


## be_quick

> خب طرف تایپیک زده ک بدونه دیگ !
> بعضیا چیزا واضح ان ک نمیشه یا میشه


*از این تاپیکا زیادن  هیچ وقتم شک هم برطرف نشد))*

----------


## babaknariman

> سلام 
> دوستان لطفا امید الکی به کسی ندید و الکی هم تو ذوق کسی نزنید 
> ادبیات :8_46
> عربی:25_68
> دینی:28_61
> زبان:72_10
> ریاضی:0_0
> زیست:23_12
> فیزیک:13_5
> ...


 لطفا رتبه دقیق و کدوم منطقه رو بگید یا عکس این دو تا کارنامه  رو بگذارید

----------


## asal_tf

با عمومی های بالا شاید بشه. ایشاالله که برای شما بشه و بیای همینجا خبرشو بهمون بدی :Yahoo (32):

----------


## Dr.Narges

> *
> 
> خداوکیلی این مطالب طنز رو جایی منتشر نکنید . 
> رتبه زیر هزار در 40 روز!!!
> 
> *


 سلام 
من حرف الکی نزدم اگه تاپیک بنده رو دیده باشید از اسفند شروع کردم و الان به درصدای فوق العاده ای رسیدم 
 ازمون 17اردیبهشت قلمچی تراز 7500 بهم داد و یه رتبه دو رقمی 
من تو سه ماه تونسم به این درصدا و این سطح برسم 
چرا ایشون نتونن به زیر هزار برسن؟؟؟

----------

